# Add capability to record and select "DVS" alternate audio



## SWG255 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am a visually-impaired Tivo HD XL user who would like to see the Tivo software be able to recognize and record the alternate audio track for programs marked as having the "Descriptive Video Service". (DVS) Currently the Tivo HD XL only supports "alternate audio" which is not specific enough for this purpose. for example, selecting "alternate audio' might yield a recording of a show with the soundtrack in another language, or it might record the DVS audio. There's no way for the Tivo to currently tell the difference and record the alternate audio only if the program is flagged as having the DVS alternate soundtrack.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

The TiVo does not select a particular stream to record. It simply dumps whatever stream comes in onto the hard drive without modification. For playback, it selects whatever audio stream you have set. I am not familiar with DVS or how one selects for DVS in general.


----------

